# '63 Panther : Fork seized



## cbbond (Mar 4, 2014)

Dear Forum Members:

Trying to dismantle my original fork (i.e., Schwinn Middleweight) from frame and it won't crack lose of head tube. I poured motor oil down inside {below neck}. Any ideas? Thanks, KC


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 4, 2014)

Where is it frozen? Is the bearing at the bottom of the headset rusted? heat usually works, if you have oxy/acetylene set up or a propane torch.


----------



## cbbond (Mar 6, 2014)

*Reply #1*



Tim the Skid said:


> Where is it frozen? Is the bearing at the bottom of the headset rusted? heat usually works, if you have oxy/acetylene set up or a propane torch.




I removed the long bolt the slides through hole in neck (attached to handlebars).
Something is binding inside head tube, preventing fork from dropping out.

Please advise. Thanks, KC


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 6, 2014)

Did the handle bar stem come out


----------



## Duchess (Mar 6, 2014)

If you mean the stem, what I do is thread that bolt back in just enough that it's got a couple threads in the expander, but still sticking up a little from the stem. Then give the bolt head a whack with a mallet to pop the expander out of the inside of the stem from the bottom. If the bolt moves up and down freely a little bit, the stem should be able to be worked loose now.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 6, 2014)

Post some pics if you can.   No 63 Panthers, 66 was the first year of the newer middleweight Panthers.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah...thread bolt,back in and whack it with mallet ... Tap tap tap...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 7, 2014)

Rust is a funny thing. I bought a 62 Schwinn Hollywood for parts off ebay. I didn't need another girl's frame, so I had the seller just ship the parts. They couldn't get the stem out, so they cut the frame at the headtube. I tried every technique, eventually cutting the stem off to get the head tube off. Then, I set the fork over a truck frame, heated it, and tried to wrench the stem stub out. Ended up bending the fork legs, and that isn't easy!! Strange thing was, the bike was from Las Vegas, where one wouldn't expect much in the way of rust!


----------



## cbbond (Mar 29, 2014)

*Reply #1) '63 Panther : Fork seized*

Should I try squirting WD40 or Liquid Wrench (down into head tube)? Motor oil is not helping the un-sieze the expander part. Please help! Thanks, KC


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 29, 2014)

WD40 or liquid wrench probably won't cut thru the motor oil any time soon. You never said if you tried screwing the bolt back in part ways and hitting it to drive it down.


----------



## cbbond (Apr 13, 2014)

*Trying to tap the expander out*

Stay tuned and thanks, KC


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2014)

*First time doing this?*

Check out the link, this is what you are dealing with. Your stem has a wedge. Screw the stem bolt back in until it's about 1/2" up. Then tap it down to drive the wedge down. Once the wedge is free you should be able to move the bolt up and down easily. If you can, then remove the stem from the steertube. Then remove the nut and washer, (or rack bracket) from the steertube. Then unscrew the bearing race and remove the bearings. The fork can then be removed. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...aultDomain_0&hash=item417f3d2546#ht_450wt_900


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a problem similar to this before, my problem was that the steer tube was bent at the top, are the rest of your forks bent?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 26, 2017)

cbbond said:


> Dear Forum Members:
> 
> Trying to dismantle my original fork (i.e., Schwinn Middleweight) from frame and it won't crack lose of head tube. I poured motor oil down inside {below neck}. Any ideas? Thanks, KC




PATIENCE....Best advice for starters..I've done this countless times.I learned not to be in a hurry.Turn the bike upside down,remove the wheel and fender screw.Spray a ton of  rust breaking oil (I swear by Kano Kroil) into the fender screw hole and let it sit for a few hours.You might need to do it more than once. Careful hammering on the stem bolt,use a piece of aluminum or brass as a punch..Dont go nuts with the hammer.If it doesn't pop loose,give it more oil and time.You'll do some damage by beating on it.Again..Patience..Good luck


----------

